# Trading License



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

I would be most grateful if you can let me know how I go about getting a license to trade or if I need one. I was made redundant 6 months a go and am having a nightmare finding a new job. It now looks like I may loose my house back in the UK so I am desperate to get some money in. I am a budding photographer and have had a couple of pieces blown up on canvas where a lot of people have said that I should sell it. Well any useful advice on how I go about this would be fantastic?

Thanks,

James.


----------

